# Screen (application) doesn't react on some commands



## soulreaver1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello,

I've some problems witch my "screen" terminal manager. It doesn't react on most commands, ex.:

[CMD="Ctrl+a "]"[/CMD] select window
[CMD="Ctrl+a "]n[/CMD] next window

However some commands works, ex:

[CMD="Ctrl+a "]c[/CMD] new window 
[CMD="Ctrl+a "]d[/CMD] detach screen

I've tried reinstall it already.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know the answer, but if you can't figure it out, sysutils/tmux is another terminal multiplexer.


----------



## soulreaver1 (Dec 18, 2011)

jrm said:
			
		

> I don't know the answer, but if you can't figure it out, sysutils/tmux is another terminal multiplexer.



Very strange... I've tested tmux, but there is the same issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2011)

Different keymap, maybe?


----------



## soulreaver1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Solved. It was my laptop keyboard (hardware) fault.


----------

